# Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme and Health Care



## vksokal (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!

So I am applying to get the Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme visa, and I am super confused about whether I should be getting health insurance or not. I know that it states this in the guidelines:

The Department of Health regulations currently allow Youth Mobility Scheme participants to be exempt from charges for NHS hospital treatment after they have spent a period of 12 months in the United Kingdom. They will also be exempt during periods of employment (including self-employment) in the first 12 months of their stay, but not during periods in that first 12 months when they are not working.

So if I get a flu, ear infection, bronchitis or I break my arm as a few examples (during the first 12 months) will I have to pay for a medical consultation and treatment? I am really unclear about what is going to be covered and if I don't need to spend $1000 on insurance, obviously I would rather not. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What it means is that if you're working, you're entitled to be treated on the NHS without charge during your 1st 12 months in the UK. If you're not working during your 1st 12 months and you go to a NHS doctor's surgery to be treated for something, you'll be expected to pay for the service. Emergency treatment received at an A&E is free to all.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So if you break your arm it will be seen to, flu, ear infection and bronchitis are not emergencies, wont be seen in A&E so you pay. 

If you expect to be looking for work immediately you will be covered just as soon as you find a job.


----------



## vksokal (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for replying. So then would it be very expensive to be seen without coverage? I am thinking of getting medical insurance for the first three or four months just in case I take longer finding a job. Would this be necessary?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No idea really, never paid privately. Personally I'd just take out travel insurance which covers medical for 6 months. By that point you will hopefully have work and be covered.


----------



## vksokal (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are covered for routine GP consultations and prescriptions whether you are in work or not. Only hospital in-patient care and specialist consultation may be payable, but this is at the judgement of the hospital concerned. If you get a job, you are covered for hospital treatment as well. So travel insurance for the first month or so may be sensible, but hopefully you find work soon and be fully covered under NHS.


----------



## vksokal (Oct 30, 2014)

I did email the visa and immigration offices to see if they could help, and they sent me this:

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

Every person who holds a visa in the UK, with the exception of Visitor
Visas, are entitled to use the NHS.

So I am still a bit unsure about what this means. I guess I'll get a few months of insurance to be safe.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What I have stated above is the correct rule. As I have said, some hospitals will charge you if you aren't in work, others will just be happy to see your visa and give you in-patient care free.


----------

